# Is http://www.tycoforums.com/ still around?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope I am not crossing any lines with this questions but I do not know where eles to ask. I only get errors when attempting to access the http://www.tycoforums.com/ site. Does anyone know if it has gone down temporarily or is it gone for good? They always had advice on old Tyco train items.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the 500 error means that there server has crashed or is down for repairs or even shut down.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> the 500 error means that there server has crashed or is down for repairs or even shut down.


It has been displaying that error for a few days now. I was wondering what issue it was. Is there another site that has Tyco specific information? This is a great site but the low end items seem to have had more of a focus there.


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

It's down for everyone. Since I've been a member, it's happened more than once. It will probably be back up in a few days. The site admin has other things to deal with, so things don't always get taken care of right away. 

I got a laugh from your comment that "the low end items seem to have had more of a focus there." That's why I love that forum. It takes model railroading back to what it's supposed to be...playing with toy trains. You can take the sorriest, most broken-down piece of junk and post it on there and not get laughed at. It's unlike some forums, where the rivet-counting snobs won't give you the time of day.

I rarely post on this site, but I know that there are a couple other tycoforums guys on here. Maybe they'll check in while the Tyco site is down.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm here...they're still not...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

burlington77 said:


> That's why I love that forum. It takes model railroading back to what it's supposed to be...playing with toy trains.


lol sorry in advance.
As long as they don't go back to this stage 

I solved a few problems, with some of my old stuff from there.


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Xnats said:


> lol sorry in advance.
> As long as they don't go back to this stage


What's wrong with that? I'd like to have one of those.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Xnats said:


> lol sorry in advance.
> As long as they don't go back to this stage


I'm still lookin' fer one o' those...:thumbsup:


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

oh i want one of those


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> lol sorry in advance.
> As long as they don't go back to this stage
> 
> I solved a few problems, with some of my old stuff from there.




Cool......:thumbsup:
A daredevil train that does jumps and loops.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, yes...TYCO in any form...if we hafta explain it, ya just wouldn't understand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW3ceLceT8g


----------



## burlington77 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just FYI...the site is back as of 2:10 central time Jan. 3. Looks like it's been back awhile.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i just got a email from them stating it was back up.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I'm still lookin' fer one o' those...:thumbsup:


you looking for the whole set?


----------

